
Time Warner C.E.O. Testifies That AT&T Deal Is Needed to Battle Silicon Valley - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/18/business/time-warner-att-merger.html
======
handsomechad
I think the CEOs of the two companies are on the whole correct. I'm usually
skeptical of massive consolidation/conglomeration, especially in the media
space; but this case would have made more sense ten years ago, before
Netflix's rise to preeminence, not to mention the other SV encroachers
(Youtube, Amazon, Facebook Watch et al.)

------
Arzh
It's behind paywall, in what way do they need to battle SV?

